# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Υδραυλικός τιμη

## Μαρία Χανιά

Θέλω την γνώμη σας έχω βάλει εναν γνωστό για τα υδραυλικά και τα λεφτά μου φαίνονται πολλά.. αν ήταν ξένος δεν θα με ένοιαζε αλλά είναι κοντινό πρόσωπο και νιώθω ότι με έχει κλέψει...καλοριφέρ άλλαξα είχε παλιά καλοριφέρ με τους σωλήνες έξω και αποφάσισα να τους βάλω μέσα στον τοίχο αυτός μας είπε ότι μόνο για να τα βάλει θέλει 650 υλικά και 450 εργασι γιατί θα σκάψει και στους τοίχους τα σώματα είναι 6 τα 650 είναι μόνο υλικά και έχω δει τι εχει φέρει σπίτι δεν μπορούν αυτά να κοστίζουν τόσο...εσείς τι λέτε? Μήπως είναι τόσο ακριβά και εγώ κάνω λάθος?

----------


## vasilllis

εμεις που θελεις να ξερουμε τι εφερε?δευτερη τιμη πηρες?

----------


## chipakos-original

Πρώτον όσον αφορά τα υλικά πρότεινέ του να του τα αγοράσεις εσύ, και βρες ένα το τοπικό κατάστημα στην περιοχή σου να σου τα φέρει. Ζήτα του φίλου υδραυλικού να σου γράψει την λίστα με τα υλικά που χρειάζονται. Δευτερον όσον αφορά την εργασία είναι αδύνατο να σου πούμε αν είναι λογικό το κόστος διότι όπως καταλαβαίνεις το κάθε σπίτι έχει διαφορετικό βαθμό δυσκολίας. Συνήθως παίρνεις μία προσφορά από έναν άγνωστο υδραυλικό και μετά πηγαίνεις στον γνωστό σου ή συγγενή σου.Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι ο δικός μου υδραυλικός σε νεα οικοδομή μου είπε τα 10 σώματα καλοριφέρ να τα υπολογίσω περίπου στα 100 ευρώ το ένα,  για την αγορά , σύνδεση, και την αρχική τοποθέτηση στον τοίχο.Λεπτομέρειες περισσότερες δεν ξέρω διότι ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει την εργασία αυτή.

----------


## vasilllis

> Πρώτον όσον αφορά τα υλικά πρότεινέ του να του τα αγοράσεις εσύ, και βρες ένα το τοπικό κατάστημα στην περιοχή σου να σου τα φέρει. Ζήτα του φίλου υδραυλικού να σου γράψει την λίστα με τα υλικά που χρειάζονται. Δευτερον όσον αφορά την εργασία είναι αδύνατο να σου πούμε αν είναι λογικό το κόστος διότι όπως καταλαβαίνεις το κάθε σπίτι έχει διαφορετικό βαθμό δυσκολίας. Συνήθως παίρνεις μία προσφορά από έναν άγνωστο υδραυλικό και μετά πηγαίνεις στον γνωστό σου ή συγγενή σου.Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι ο δικός μου υδραυλικός σε νεα οικοδομή μου είπε τα 10 σώματα καλοριφέρ να τα υπολογίσω περίπου στα 100 ευρώ το ένα,  για την αγορά , σύνδεση, και την αρχική τοποθέτηση στον τοίχο.Λεπτομέρειες περισσότερες δεν ξέρω διότι ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει την εργασία αυτή.


αφου τα υλικα τα αγορασε λεει.τωρα παει..στερνη μου γνωση...

----------


## MAIK721

Να μου τον στείλετε και εμένα. Θα του κάνω και τα ναύλα από Χανιά για Αθήνα  :Lol: 
250 εργασία και 100 ευρώ τα υλικά  (όχι αλλαγή σωμάτων) για να μπουν οι σωλήνες στο δάπεδο σε δωμάτιο 10 τετραγωνικών με 2 σώματα

100 ευρώ και μπορεί να λέω και πολλά για τα υλικά για 15 μέτρα χαλκοσωλήνες. 
Και έπεσα και σε καλλιτέχνη, μου ζωγράφισε τον τοίχο. Δεν περίσσεψε τίποτα , ούτε μισό μέτρο σωλήνα, γιατί είναι  οικολόγος και κάνει ανακύκλωση .Δες εδώ. Τα μάρμαρα δεν τα βάζω γιατί τα πλήρωσα χώρια ,+ 110 ευρώ παρακαλώ.
https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=73945

----------

